# How do I cool down my smoker ?



## hextejas (Jan 15, 2014)

It's a MasterbuiltPro, 30", propane.

I am about to try to make some jerky which calls for a temp of 150. Since I am new to this game I thought that I would give the smoker a test drive. Well, I set it  as if I were about to put the meat in, set it to the lowest settings, and opened a beer.
The booger never got below 190.
I even turned the propane down the farthest that it would go, but no change.

This smoker is the one with 2 doors so what the heck. I opened the bottom door and let er rip.
It still maintains a temp of 170, measured on the middle shelf using a maverick 732.

So what to do. I think that the temps will drop when I put the meat in but will probably come right back up to close to 190.
The recipe calls for me to cook the jerky at 150 for an hour with no smoke, then for 5 hours @ 150 with smoke.

Do you think that I should just keep everything buttoned up at the lowest temp possible, 190 ?

Update in that the temp with the open door is now 160, ambient is 50 with a slight wind.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 15, 2014)

For your gasser, you might consider installing a needle valve before the regulator.  It will help choke down the gas.  I have one on my Masterbuilt gasser.


----------



## superdave (Jan 15, 2014)

How long in the cook time for jerky?  I know from my experience with other meats that cold water in the water bowl keeps the temps down for a pretty long time until the water reaches full box heat.


----------



## backyardboss (Jan 15, 2014)

I've seen posts here where others have placed entire deep foil pans of ice onto the middle shelves between burner and food items. I'm sure that would have some effect on the temps, but not sure how much.

That and of course the outside temps would help if it's during one of these cold snaps.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 15, 2014)

The needle valve is the way to go...  ice and/or water will not last but a few minutes (if at all)...


----------



## toddmog (Jan 16, 2014)

I've seen a lot of talk on here about the needle valve, but haven't seen a list of all the parts needed to make it work with the two door dual fuel model. Does such a list exist?


----------



## cmayna (Jan 16, 2014)

The only thing you need is the needle valve and insert it into the hose between the tank and the smoker's regulator, using a couple hose clamps.  Of course be sure to install it in the right direction as it will indicate.   I'll try to take a pic of my setup in a couple hours.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## toddmog (Jan 16, 2014)

cmayna said:


> The only thing you need is the needle valve and insert it into the hose between the tank and the smoker's regulator, using a couple hose clamps.  Of course be sure to install it in the right direction as it will indicate.   I'll try to take a pic of my setup in a couple hours.


Your pic shows brass fittings and not hose clamps.  My question is what size fittings are needed?  Also, bayouclassicdepot.com has three different needle valves listed...which one is everyone using?


----------

